# Fixing 21 inch CRT Brightness



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a 21 inch CRT monitor at work (Triniton CRT) that is dim despite the OSD controls turned up to 100% brightness and contrast. About 7-8 years old.

I plan to open it and adjust the high voltage and focus. Only I am not sure how high voltage is too much. 20KV? 25KV? 30KV?

I have worked as an electrical engineer for 30 years so I don't need the lecture about working on TVs. I just don't want to set the voltage too high and risk becoming sterile due to X-Ray damage.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Have you tried to make color/gamma/contrast/brightness adjustments through your graphics card?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't have those settings available on the graphics adapter but I have tried another monitor which works ok.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's quite possible that the tube's emissions are down so low that there's no brightness left.  they do wear out eventually.


----------

